# Breeding colors



## johnboy (Feb 1, 2021)

Just curious, what color pups would result from the breeding of a white with black poodle? Party or otherwise?


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Impossible to say without knowing which recessive genes the dogs carry. At least some of the pups are likely to be black, but beyond that is just a guess without genetic testing or further pedigree info.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Not parti unless both parents carry the spotting gene.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

A quick primer on color breeding:

COLOR BREEDING IN POODLES (tripod.com)


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

johnboy said:


> Just curious, what color pups would result from the breeding of a white with black poodle? Party or otherwise?


Most would probably be black, BUT it all depends on which recessive genes they carry. If the breeder shows in AKC conformation, parti-color is not very likely since that is a disqualification in the show ring. People who breed for show try to breed away from disqualifying faults, of course.


----------

